
Show HN: Gact Store - donfestive
https://github.com/gactjs/store
======
brudgers
The readme should link to the white paper at
[https://github.com/gactjs/store/blob/master/docs/white-
paper...](https://github.com/gactjs/store/blob/master/docs/white-paper.md) so
people know what gact is.

~~~
donfestive
will do

